# Swap 2015: The cheap date



## nitsud

Winter sucks, and while it's fun to argue about drowning in waders and/or the presence of cougars in Ohio, we should all put our efforts to better use and tie some flies for each other.

Sometimes, I buy stuff to tie flies from the Dollar Store or similar. This swap would involve buying some materials from one of these stores and using it as a component in a fly. Maybe take a picture of the store and another of the material, then the finished fly. If you're interested, gimme an "I'm in" post and we'll get it rolling. We might also have to come up with a bonus prize for the most extensive use of Dollar Store materials. Max of 12 as in previous years. 

Also, no Dollar Store hooks!! We'd like to catch fish on your flies, not annoy them. 

For those that have not participated before, the idea is that you tie up enough flies to give one per participant. You put them in some sort of container, along with return postage, then send them to the organizer. The organizer shuffles the flies so each particpant gets one from each of the other participants, puts them back in your container, and ships it back to you.

1) sbreech - Flies in
2) nitsud - Flies in
3) AtticaFish - Flies in
4) V Fisher - Flies in
5) Riverbum - Flies in
6) crawdude - Flies in
7) tandem - Flies in
8) thefraz44 - MIA
9) Jim Paden - Flies in
10) wannabflyguy - Flies in
11) lunker23 - Flies in
12) fallen513 - Flies in
Lucky 13) joetuph - Flies in


----------



## nitsud

sbreech is in, but only has to tie if he wants to. 

Thanks for organizing in years past!


----------



## garhtr

Awesome idea Nitsud ! And how about Next year---- flies tied only with :S Road-killed materials &#128513;


----------



## sbreech

garhtr said:


> Awesome idea Nitsud ! And how about Next year---- flies tied only with :S Road-killed materials &#128513;


I have been known to grab a fresh deer tail or pheasant tail that I see. &#128526;


----------



## AtticaFish

I have taken a few squirrel tails from otherwise flattened critters. Wash it good with soap, dry it out and dunk the cut end in salt. Still waiting to find a flat skunk that doesn't actually stink........ 

I will get in on the swap if you will have me Dustin. I have many dollar & craft shop items that have been re-purposed.


----------



## V Fisher

Im in sounds like fun


----------



## nitsud

I hoped you'd show up, Attica. 

It's a party now!


----------



## Riverbum

I'm a bone fide dollar store junkie
I'm in  


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

Can I use free dubbin from my brushed cat? I have a Bengal that gives up some beautiful, golden red underfur....


----------



## Crawdude

I'm in. Sounds fun!


----------



## thefraz44

I'm in, and I know just the pattern 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

garthr was attacked by a bear while fighting a giant buffalo on the LMR last night. He was able to tame the bear, but messed up his tying hand, so he's out.

sbreech, not only do I allow cat hair, I demand it! I might have to try that myself.


----------



## thefraz44

nitsud said:


> garthr was attacked by a bear while fighting a giant buffalo on the LMR last night. He was able to tame the bear, but messed up his tying hand, so he's out.
> 
> sbreech, not only do I allow cat hair, I demand it! I might have to try that myself.



Lol the part about garthr makes me laugh more every time I read it... You can't be serious 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

I like this idea! I'm going back to school for a new career this winter and I'm not sure if I will have the time. I will get back to you.


----------



## garhtr

nitsud said:


> garthr was attacked by a bear while fighting a giant buffalo on the LMR last night. He was able to tame the bear, but messed up his tying hand,


That's how rumors get started !  I was actually bitten several times in the hand trying to pick up a Road Killed Skunk but the Skunk was alive and only playing Possum.
I can't wait to see the flys from this swap! 
When is the dead line?
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## nitsud

Nothing worse than a skunk playing possum! Well, I'd guess that a skunk playing piano would be pretty bad too...

I'm not in any great hurry to get this done and we got started a little later than last year, so let's call it flies mailed to me by Feb 1. I'll send a PM to tiers with shipping info this weekend.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Sounds like a good idea. I am not for sure how this works. So please correct me if I am wrong. I tie 12 flies and send them to you in the mail. You gonna send back to me 12 flies tied by the other participants. Correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

Yep, that's the deal. I'll update the original post.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Count me in please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lunker23

I would love to join in, but I just started tying 2 months ago. I'd hate for you guys to get one of my flies, go to cast and on the first false cast see a bunch of Christmas tree tinsel, pipe cleaner fuzz and a Boston Baked Bean (used for the head of the fly) go poof in front of your eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tandem

I'm in. Have a idea of something to put together.


----------



## thefraz44

Count me in 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

lunker23 said:


> a bunch of Christmas tree tinsel, pipe cleaner fuzz and a Boston Baked Bean (used for the head of the fly)


Well, I guess I'm going to have to get some new ideas...


----------



## nitsud

Sorry fraz, though I had you listed earlier!


----------



## thefraz44

nitsud said:


> Sorry fraz, though I had you listed earlier!



Lol I understand, I would have made the same mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

thefraz44 said:


> Lol I understand, I would have made the same mistake.


I'm sort of hoping this whole thing will be an interesting disaster


----------



## Jim Paden

I'm in if there is still room!


----------



## AtticaFish

nitsud said:


> ............. Also, no Dollar Store hooks!! We'd like to catch fish on your flies, not annoy them.  .............


Well shoot, have to take back the bag of safety pins i bought!

Seriously though....... hoping i can use all dollar/hobby materials, but will NOT be using dollar store thread. I first started tying when i was in jr. high and for many many years only tied with stuff borrowed, found, or purchased from dollar bins. Of all the fancy 'fly tying' materials i've upgraded to (more $$$) over the years, the thread is the most important in my opinion. You can skimp, but cheap thread is just a major pain all around!

A couple new guys on the fence about the swap.... just jump in while there is still room! No better way to learn than tie a dozen of the same pattern and then the bonus of getting back 12 flies from other members. [email protected]


----------



## sbreech

OK, this is probably wrong, but I'm looking at my boxer and the Bengal cat laying together, inspecting their hair, and thinking to myself, "damn, this will make one fine dog hair caddis fly." It will only entail brushing the underfur from the cat, but I'm going to have to snip some patches of hair from the dog...the WIFE's dog.


----------



## Gone Wishin

sbreech said:


> OK, this is probably wrong, but I'm looking at my boxer and the Bengal cat laying together, inspecting their hair, and thinking to myself, "damn, this will make one fine dog hair caddis fly." It will only entail brushing the underfur from the cat, but I'm going to have to snip some patches of hair from the dog...the WIFE's dog.


That's good &#128513;


----------



## V Fisher

Yep sbreech its wrong but has that ever stop you before your wife will forgive you maybe


----------



## wannabflyguy

I'm not gonna deny it. I also went and checked out the family dog and I quickly thought of a couple uses of the black and white hair from our boston terrier. I also just put some clothes in the dryer and cleaned out the lint screen. Anyone ever use dryer lint for dubbing? It comes out of our dryer gray but I can put this in my coffee grinder and mix with a little dubbing of a different color to change the gray to the desired color. I don't think it's gonna get any cheaper than free like the dryer lint.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

AtticaFish said:


> You can skimp, but cheap thread is just a major pain all around!
> 
> A couple new guys on the fence about the swap.... just jump in while there is still room! No better way to learn than tie a dozen of the same pattern and then the bonus of getting back 12 flies from other members. [email protected]


I completely agree on the thread. While this thing is going to be fun and probably a little silly, nobody wants to lose a fish, or have a fly fall apart.

We almost have a full group, and we are going to have some longtime tiers and some who have only started recently, and I'm hoping all will try something new and learn something. No pressure, just some silliness and wintertime fun.


----------



## lunker23

Alright, if you still have a spot, I'm in. Just picked up some things from Wally World when the wife sent me up there for chips. Found a few interesting items to tie with......


----------



## fallen513

In. Only because I don't have to ship anything.


----------



## nitsud

Alright, that's a quorum. Additional entries will not be accepted without sufficient bribery (Madtree Psychopathy works well). PM coming tomorrow for tiers.


----------



## V Fisher

I'm thinking Pat Catan's


----------



## fallen513

I'm doing size 16 buggers. Hope everyone is cool with that!


----------



## lunker23

So I'll take it I didn't make the cut as I didn't get a PM. Oh well, your a lose as I have an awesome pattern and material in the making. 
I'm probably going to sell them for $20 a fly because they are going to be the next best thing sliced bread. I'm going to name them The **** that Killed Elvis. 
Well, maybe next year. Have fun with this and please post pictures of everybody's patterns


----------



## V Fisher

lunker check out the 1st post your in so let see what killed elvis


----------



## nitsud

Man, I leave for 10 minutes, and everything goes to hell. Perfect.

lunker, you're in, I'm just an excellent procrastinator. PM will be coming as soon as I clean out my inbox.

Buggers are cool, as long as they're made of zip ties and cheetos...

Wait, new rule. No perishable food. I don't want a box of rotten vienna sausage-based decievers showing up in my mailbox. My wife is already a little iffy on the various animal parts I have laying around everywhere.


----------



## nitsud

fraz, your inbox is all full (probably with porn). Send me a PM after you export and delete some of the excess.

I would complain to the mods about this silly 100 message limit, but I'm really lazy, so I'll hope they just read this.


----------



## joetuph

Any room left in the swap? Sounds like fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> Any room left in the swap? Sounds like fun!


It would be in everyones best interest to include joetuph in this fly swap. I'v seen his flies on the interwebs.


----------



## nitsud

Alright, he's in, but just because 13 is my lucky number. No more though, unless you have a really good bribe.


----------



## joetuph

Crawdude said:


> It would be in everyones best interest to include joetuph in this fly swap. I'v seen his flies on the interwebs.


Thank you for the kind words!


Lucky number 13, I like it!

I may have missed it, but whens the "due date" and to where am I sending them? It would be cool to know what everyone's tying! or maybe a surprise is better, haha.


----------



## nitsud

Hi Joe!

PM on the way. Due date is a while off, Feb 1.


----------



## lunker23

Dammit, now I have to go back to the Dollar Store to get another box of Boston Baked Beans. I set 11 aside for this event because we already hit the magic number 12.
Good part is that I now get to eat a whole box and save just one BBB.


----------



## nitsud

Wait, those things are for eating? I though they were slingshot ammo.


----------



## joetuph

cant PM you back until I post 5 times.


----------



## joetuph

that should do it...


----------



## V Fisher

13 I don't know if I can tie 13


----------



## Crawdude

Mylar piping for days! Michaels, $2.99.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tandem

Flies on the way. Made nymphs.

Size 8 hook
Brown thread
Gold glass bead
Paint brush bristles for tail
Welt cord for body and wings
Green plastic bag for thorax

I'm going to test one out next week in the smokies.

Barry 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fallen513

overachiever.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Hey tandem, the suspense is killin me!! How about posting a pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy

...and you gonna let us know how the Rockies treat ya, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tandem

Here the pix you wanted.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joetuph

Tying something carpy.

Here's the two things I picked up from the dollar store and big lots! Only $3.50 









Blended up some dubbing from them to use for the flies! 













Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

Huh, what now?


----------



## joetuph

Big ole flashy bait fish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tandem

Well the nymph you'll get works.
At else in the smokies.


----------



## V Fisher

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZqL2OP3irE


----------



## Jim Paden

V Fisher:
Your video will not display, it's marked as "Private"


----------



## V Fisher

Try it now


----------



## Jim Paden

Working good now! Thanks.


----------



## fallen513

That trout looks really natural there in the grass. Nice work.


I'm just getting finished up, let me know what you think and I'll mail these to Colorado or wherever it is.


----------



## nitsud

Simmer down, now, fallen. We all know the only reason you care about trout mortality is because they make good striper bait.

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## garhtr

Merry Christmas !
Here is a pic of a pair of R-bows in a more Natural pose  The way Nature intended.

Nitsud, Will you please post a pic of the 13 fly's together-- once you have them all in one place ? 
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing to all in the coming New Year.


----------



## nitsud

Turns out they make good people bait too...


----------



## fallen513

Trout are indeed tasty. Gut them and throw them in the oven. 


Win.


----------



## sbreech

13 flies are tied. Size 14 bead ants. Made from glass beads from Michaels (like 10,000 for $2.00) and feathers of a red winged black bird that died of a mysterious Crossman lead poisoning a while back.  Hooks are barbless. Sorry for the crappy phone pic.




bluegills and trout love these darn things. I don't know if they think they are ants or bees or fireflies, but they work like champs. They sink fairly quickly and tumble across the bottom of a stream.


----------



## fallen513

Santa Beard Stingers.


----------



## fallen513

That's real Santa beard, boys. Magic and $h*t!


----------



## Crawdude

fallen513 said:


> That's real Santa beard, boys. Magic and $h*t!



Good, good. I can't wait. Magic Santa beard fishes real well I hear. Even better than Rhino horn.

Hopefully the real Santa beard doesn't have anything to do with how bludgeon marks appeared on that food grade stainless steel table top in your previous photo.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

Received a nice looking batch of flies from tandem, realized that we're about to crack the new year, whipped up a prototype. Foam from a bracelet kit, some gold flashy crap (tis the season for flashy crap), and a couple of legs from a silicone basting brush. Most of the flashy crap I found has steel wire running through it, so I pulled the flash off of the steel to keep it from disintegrating too quickly.

Hoping it'll be good for a smallie or two!


----------



## Crawdude

I'm adding some acrylic yarn and wool roving to the materials list. .99 and $1.99 respectively. The fly I have in mind is still in the idea stage though.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joetuph

All finished, going to send them out this week! Tails are from a big squishy dollar store ball I got for $0.50, made the dubbing from the inside and outside of a 3 dollar teddy bear mixed with the hair off of a doll! I tried a bunch of ways to make some hackle-like stuff with no success, so I just used the real deal haha


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> View attachment 105004
> 
> 
> All finished, going to send them out this week! Tails are from a big squishy dollar store ball I got for $0.50, made the dubbing from the inside and outside of a 3 dollar teddy bear mixed with the hair off of a doll! I tried a bunch of ways to make some hackle-like stuff with no success, so I just used the real deal haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



What, no video!? 

Those are going to be killer. Thanks man.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joetuph

Here ya go!

http://youtu.be/_DCpj29AWVw?list=UUla2F8on4wPb46UOFIbaydQ


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://youtu.be/_DCpj29AWVw?list=UUla2F8on4wPb46UOFIbaydQ



The production on your videos is great. Your fly photography too.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

Lucky 13, with some very nice ties. Carpy indeed!


----------



## AtticaFish

Sitting down tonight and get my prototype dollhair/cat toy/satin ribbon/beaded keel bait fish figured out. It all up in my head still.......


----------



## nitsud

So we've killed a bird, Santa, and done some odd things with a baster and a ball. Nice work, everyone!

Woah, I just finally watched the video from V Fishers post. Pat Catans hopper is way cooler than nitsuds hopper.


----------



## V Fisher

Thanks nitsud


----------



## wannabflyguy

From left to right in the picture...
- sparkle red and sparkle silver hair highlights.
-craft fur
-feathers
All of which were purchased at the craft store. 
Top right corner left to right...
-multi colored fabric balls
-bag of different colored string
Both of which were purchased at a garage sale last summer.
Just above the fabric balls and to the left just a dash is dark brown liquidy stuff in a pint glass. That's not apple juice. God bless America and the art of fishing. Nitsud thanks for lettin me in on this one. Fly fishin now for 5 or 6 years and I gotta say I have met some great people that enjoy fly fishing. And most of them seemed to be more creative than the average guy. Will get back to you guys asap...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher

Ok a bakers dozen heading your way first of next week


----------



## Crawdude

V Fisher said:


> Ok a bakers dozen heading your way first of next week



Awesome! This is going to be a good swap!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jim Paden

Fly Swap, shipping Monday. 
DFW Buggier, I made that name up, details with the flies. Its a conventional Bugger with craft shop yarn for the body. A proven fish catcher for me in the past.

Tight Lines,
Jim P


----------



## lunker23

Damn, I better get moving with my submission. 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## lunker23

Alright, her is my rookie entry. Nothing special, but it does work for catching Steelhead. 

Bead- Purchased from Meijer's the day after Christmas. The beads are Glass E Beads and the pack was 50 cents and was on sale. The pack has approx a billion beads.

Thread- Black and red purchased at Wally World for 1 buck each

Tail- Black feathers purchased from Pat Catan's. The bag was 99 cents.

Wings- Pheasant feathers purchased at Pat Catan's. The bag was 99 cents.

Hook- Orvis #1526 Size 12 purchased off EBay. Quantity of 50 for $4.99 with free shipping. 

So that's about it. I promise next time I'll have a better entry. I've signed up for some fly tying classes through Orvis and will probably do the same through Backpackers. 


See picture in next post!!!!!


----------



## lunker23

Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## wannabflyguy

Here is what I came up with. Will get 12 done asap and sent to Nitsud.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Pics won't load. Will try again later.


----------



## V Fisher

wannabflyguy you need 13


----------



## wannabflyguy

V Fisher said:


> wannabflyguy you need 13



10-4. 13 I will send. I thought there were 13 total participating including myself so we each needed to send 12.


----------



## Crawdude

Prototype complete. Final materials purchased. Now I have to start production.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joetuph

Lets see the prototype!!


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> Lets see the prototype!!



Lol! Here is the prototype. I'm going to add lateral lines the length of the fly, starting under the mylan piping, with the pearl ribbon cut thin. I'm going to make the eyes by hole punching the gold ribbon and coloring with sharpe. The red thread will be the red gills in the "production fly"










Here are some flies I tied up while trying to figure out what to settle on.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joetuph

Nice man!! Dig!


----------



## nitsud

This looks like fun, can I join?






Nice work, craw. The short shank is my fave.


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> Nice man!! Dig!






nitsud said:


> This looks like fun, can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, craw. The short shank is my fave.



Thanks guys! 

This is a fun project you put together nitsud.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy

Those look nice. Gonna have to learn to tie those. I think smaller versions may be good for my kids at the pond for the blue gills. I still can't get photos to upload. Keep getting "upload error". Any suggestions welcome but I wonder if it has something to do with an update I did on my phone.


----------



## nitsud

I've had problems with uploading large photos. You might want to try to pull them off your phone and resize (I like the GIMP for photo editing), or look for an app that'll do it directly.


----------



## Crawdude

wannabflyguy said:


> Those look nice. Gonna have to learn to tie those. I think smaller versions may be good for my kids at the pond for the blue gills. I still can't get photos to upload. Keep getting "upload error". Any suggestions welcome but I wonder if it has something to do with an update I did on my phone.


You can get the Photobucket App, upload to that, then copy the image link from photo bucket, then past into your message.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Tried on different devise. I'll see if this works.


----------



## wannabflyguy

...some more. Hope this is working.


----------



## AtticaFish

This cheap date is turning into a long term relationship! I am a slow mover as always. Have 8 tied right now. Going to force myself to drink a couple beers tonight........................... and finish my flies too.


----------



## Riverbum

Dollar store squishy balls .50 each








I think we should call them San Juan Squirms 
I hope the fish as good as I think they will. They sink like stones.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Riverbum said:


> Dollar store squishy balls .50 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should call them San Juan Squirms
> I hope the fish as good as I think they will. They sink like stones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



I like them! They could be call San Juan Senkos


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

I've been making my flys. All I have to do is the eyes and the resin heads. My original eye idea of making them out of ribbon is a fail. I might wimp out and use store bought eyes.

I wanted to show these holders I made from foam board used to hold material for tying batches of flys. Not my original idea but it's a huge help when knocking out large numbers of flies. They work great with bucktail.



Another tip. Here is an image of how I store my "flies in progress" after a tying session so my cat doesn't get to them. I guess I could put them in a cabinet but the lighting just isn't as good.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

Good stuff dude!

Alright, we're getting down to the wire here! I'm going to update the first post with who's got their stuff in. Lots of really nice ties have been showing up!

For the rest of us, when you get them in the mail, drop me a PM or post up here. Also, check the list up top in the first post and let me know if anything is messed up.

The days are getting longer. It seems like maybe, someday, we'll actually get to use these things


----------



## sbreech

Thanks for doing the swap Dustin! This was really fun seeing how cheaply and creatively flies could be tied.


----------



## lunker23

Standing in line at the post office right now to ship my contribution. Remember, I'm just a rookie and promise that my patterns will get better over time. I actually have a tying class this evening 

P.S. Dustin, I forgot to slip some cash into my fly box so you can send it back. Can I Paypal you some cash?


----------



## Crawdude

These will be in the mail tomorrow. Sorry in advance for whoever gets the one with the messed up eye.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish

Have mine with me today and will be stopping at the PO on lunch break.

#4 Mustad 3366 (Jann's Netcraft)
Keel: Pearl & Chrome Seed Beeds (craft shop)
Body: Wool Roving Doll Hair (craft shop)
Head: Cat Toy Fur (Dollar General
Flash: Enchant Holo. Thread (Pat Catan's)
More Flash: Green, Blue & Red Satin Fibers (Dollar General)

Everything in the table top pic was used except for the green satin gift bag and the red Christmas garland looking stuff. The Enchant Holographic Thread stuff is very cool. Got a ball of the stuff from Pat Catans for about $5 and it will last me 2 lifetimes. I made up a hank for you Dustin..... estimated about 120' worth and can not even tell i took any away from the original ball. You will just have to pick out the little flower petals.  The green/blue satin fibers are from the ribbon and red satin is from the red gift bag. This was fun...... now it is time to go drown our cheap dates.


----------



## V Fisher

If they catch fish there will be more then a eye messed up


----------



## Crawdude

V Fisher said:


> If they catch fish there will be more then a eye messed up



Ha! Good point! I guess the true test is if they catch fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy

wannabflyguy said:


> Tried on different devise. I'll see if this works.



Forgot to mention a couple things so I am doing it again...

Hook: Umpqua size 6 streamer down eye 1x strong.
Tail: Craft Fur.
Body: Craft fur put on using a dubbing loop.
Flash: Hair extensions from the craft store. Started out with silver and red. Ran out of red and went back to craft store and they were out of stock. So I got orange instead so some will have silver/red and a couple will have silver/ orange. 
Head: The packaging called them PomPoms.


----------



## nitsud

So I have almost everyone's flies, but have not heard from the fraz. You out there?


----------



## fallen513

Sorry D but I'm out. I tied 17 but have lost 11 during testing on logs, trees and I think the minpin got one without me looking.
I think the other five are in my car or in the kids' room. If I get the 6th back tomorrow when the dog goes out I'll let you know.


----------



## nitsud

Man, you killed santa for nothing. Good luck with the dog poop.

I'm gonna give thefraz until this weekend.


----------



## Crawdude

Sorry for the delay with my fly delivery everyone!! I'll use the excuse that I have an aversion to following directions.

They are in the mail today priority mail, and you should have them tomorrow nitsud.

Again sorry for the delay.


----------



## nitsud

No problem, you're just enabling my laziness, which I appreciate. They'll be in hand by the weekend, and I'll try to get everything shipped early next week.


----------



## AtticaFish

Forgot to leave a note in the box, but the xtra stuff is yours, thanks for hosting. I think i tied too many so you can keep the duplicates..... if there are any. I know i counted but can't remember the number. Feeling like a one armed paper hanger at the moment.


----------



## fallen513

Not only did I drop my flies off, but settled the World Championship of Billiards, Midwest Regionals, taking first place with a bank shot on the 8.

It's not over, though. The Finals are approaching.


----------



## nitsud

I started packing them up last night. Really nice ties all around. They'll be on the way tomorrow!


----------



## Crawdude

nitsud said:


> I started packing them up last night. Really nice ties all around. They'll be on the way tomorrow!


Much appreciated! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## lunker23

Thanks for getting this together. Please know that I've been through a few tying classes since I shipped mine. I promise that my next submission will be 10x better.
But hey, what I sent does catch fish. The fish might be blind, but a fish is a fish......

<*~~^~~<


----------



## Crawdude

Just got my box 'o flies! They look great all!

I keep counting 11. The one I tied was not included I'm guessing because of the drop out tier. I did find two pieces of flower shaped sequins in the box though. Is someone elevating fly tying to a conceptual high art form? Fluxus art?


----------



## AtticaFish

Crawdude said:


> ..........flower shaped sequins............


Haha..... those came from me. They are strung on some very nice flash material.  Sent him a hank of it. nitsud will be finding those all over his house from now till the end of time.


----------



## thefraz44

Hello all, I was tied up in family matters, I couldn't  and then I forgot sorry about that


----------



## fallen513

Someone should take a masterful photo of all the flies as received.


Cheers
-513


----------



## nitsud

Yeah, yeah, photos and ****. Gimme a couple of days. You may have thought I was joking when I said I was lazy, but you're wrong. I even took the photos, but haven't posted them. Hell, fallen and riverbum haven't even gotten their flies yet, although they'd probably not be much use right now.

Which brings me to the swap 2015 challenge. I have a pile of extra flies in the swag bag (you guys can't count, but luckily you aimed high), and the first fish caught, photographed, and posted using a swap fly gets the bag. I'll even send out some of the hunk of whatever the hell Attica used to tie his fly. Given the sporty weather, I'm flexible on the start date. Maybe the saturday after next??? Opinions (especially drunk, insane ones) are welcome!

Attica, my daughter loves the little flowers that are now everywhere in my house, somehow. It is a really good flash, but man, those little flowers are going to haunt my dreams...

fraz, you missed the boat on this one, but that's why we had lucky 13 on board!


----------



## V Fisher

looking like April up here man its cold -14 tonight it going to take a month to thaw out up here


----------



## nitsud

I got cabin fever bad. I actually thought about buying an auger, maybe dropshot a fly just to feel like a person again. Craziness!

It seems impossible that it'll ever be warm enough to wet wade, but I think that every year about this time.


----------



## V Fisher

ya me to it will be here before we know but wright now it just doesn't seem like it


----------



## AtticaFish

Flies showed up today....... and i do have an auger, will be fishing this weekend. Gar-unn-tee i could catch gills and crappie on sbreech's ant fly. I say we start that competition now.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Yep, the highly anticipated package of flies arrived today. They could not get here soon enough. It appears I gotta step up my game. They all look great. My kid loves the green foam top water fly and can't wait to hit the pond with it this spring. Sorry now that I did not package mine or provide name tag like most of you did. Nitsud was right when he said the name tag added a nice touch. Will be sure to do that in the future. Thanks for letting me join. I was curious about one thing and that is where abouts all of you are located. I am in central ohio and was just wondering if we got all four corners of ohio covered in this swap. Feel free to respond with general location if you like. Just curious...


----------



## V Fisher

Got mine today thanks nitsud


----------



## tandem

Just got home from a ski trip. The wife said a box of flies came. They look great, she's picking out what she wants to try. Thank nitsud


----------



## sbreech

Well, I received my flies today, and they all look very nice. Well done, guys! And Dustin, thank you for hosting this fly swap! I think I am going to be hitting up Michaels for more of those glass beads, in different colors.


----------



## Jim Paden

Thanks "nitsud":

Thanks for going through the effort for the fine fly swap. We all have plenty of flies, now we just need some warmer weather.

Good luck to everyone on the coming season,

Jim P


----------



## Riverbum

Hell, fallen and riverbum haven't even gotten their flies yet, although they'd probably not be much use right now.



Which brings me to the swap 2015 challenge. I have a pile of extra flies in the swag bag (you guys can't count, but luckily you aimed high), and the first fish caught, photographed, and posted using a swap fly gets the bag. 

The boy and I couldn't take it any longer. We broke down yesterday and took our rods to a little creek .

Saw the first snake 








And caught a few creek chubs








All were small , but this one I caught on one of the flys I made for the swap

I'm sure a smallish chub counts for the first fish caught photographed and posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher

Not fair we still have ice up here glad to see someone is get to fish


----------



## garhtr

Riverbum said:


> The boy and I couldn't take it any longer. We broke down yesterday and took our rods to a little creek .
> And caught a few creek chubs
> All were small , but this one I caught on one of the flys I made for the swap
> I'm sure a smallish chub counts for the first fish caught photographed and posted



Riverbum, Having fished with you on occasion, I think that might be the "best "fish you'll catch all season 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Crawdude

Riverbum said:


> Hell, fallen and riverbum haven't even gotten their flies yet, although they'd probably not be much use right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to the swap 2015 challenge. I have a pile of extra flies in the swag bag (you guys can't count, but luckily you aimed high), and the first fish caught, photographed, and posted using a swap fly gets the bag.
> 
> The boy and I couldn't take it any longer. We broke down yesterday and took our rods to a little creek .
> 
> Saw the first snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And caught a few creek chubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All were small , but this one I caught on one of the flys I made for the swap
> 
> I'm sure a smallish chub counts for the first fish caught photographed and posted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Man, that fish really wanted that fly! It's like a big streamer for chubs I guess. That was going to be my fly of choice for winning this contest, you beat me to it. Looks like a real fish catcher.


----------



## Riverbum

He certainly got a mouth full.
Guess there wasn't much to eat in that little creek while it was so cold out.
I can't wait to try one in the smokies.
I think the trout will kill them  


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

garhtr said:


> Riverbum, Having fished with you on occasion, I think that might be the "best "fish you'll catch all season
> 
> Good luck and Good fishing



I did get one slightly larger in the front of February 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

Riverbum said:


> I did get one slightly larger in the front of *February *


That's nice ! Second year straight I failed to get a February fish on a fly.
I'lll take a couple of those gummy worms for trout N gills, those things look GREAT.


----------



## lunker23

Riverbum,
I finally was able to use some of the flies from the exchange and your San Juan Squirm turned a so so day to slamming Rainbows and Brownies on just about every other cast. 
Time to go search for some of those squishy balls....... Thanks again to you and everybody else that participated....... Lunker


----------



## Riverbum

Hey , good job Lunker 
Those are tied on tiemco 2457
size 12.
Also when I got those squishy balls I got a neon green one that I tied some green weenies with








Those are size 12 3x long all purpose with a tungsten bead 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

There is a snook somewhere in Naples Bay that is proud owner one of Crawdudes streamers, but I managed to land this one.

It seems like the ponds have probably defrosted and the season is honestly beginning, even in the north of Ohio. Which brings me to the:

First Annual Memorial Cheap Date Swap 2015 Chub Off!

Rules:
- First fish caught and posted next saturday wins half of the swag

- Most fish caught and posted saturday and sunday wins the other half. Chubs, being the most noble of all fish, count double!

We're going to go with the honor system, so cheating and/or bribery is encouraged. Swag includes some very nice ties and some materials from swap participants, and a number of additional flies from the swap. Good luck!


(BTW, I did take pics of all the flies and swag, but my wife tried to import them in iPhoto and deleted most of them. Oh, and the dog ate my homework too)


----------



## Crawdude

nitsud said:


> There is a snook somewhere in Naples Bay that is proud owner one of Crawdudes streamers, but I managed to land this one.


Nice! I'm glad the fly worked for you! I can now claim that I'v never caught a snook but one of my flies has.


----------



## lunker23

Dammit Riverbum! I lost my San Juan Squirm yesterday due to a faulty clinch knot. I was once again hammering Rainbows and Brownies when bam, I lost what appeared to be a nice Rainbow. 
I looked in my fly box for a regular San Juan and had no luck. Needless to say my day slowed down.
So the mission for this week is to find some of those squishy balls. I already check Walmart with no luck. Any leads on where to look?


----------



## Riverbum

So the mission for this week is to find some of those squishy balls. I already check Walmart with no luck. Any leads on where to look?


The ones I found were at the family dollar store. Maybe try target or meijers.
If you have no luck let me know.
I can mail you a hunk of the ones I have . I could make a go zillion with what I have left 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

lunker23 said:


> So the mission for this week is to find some of those squishy balls. I already check Walmart with no luck. Any leads on where to look?


I always so those things a Walgreens.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Funny you guys mentioning those squishy balls. Before the swap my kids had 4 or 5 of those things flying around my house. San Juan squirmy arrives and I can't find one of those balls all of a sudden.


----------



## tandem

Odd lots / big lots has the balls


----------



## lunker23

My evening will be spent locating one of these stupid balls! Gotta get prepared to slam some Steel this weekend....


----------



## nitsud

You should find a bunch, harvest the nubs, put them in small bags and sell them at the fly shop. It's the American way!


----------



## AtticaFish

Too late....... I bought them ALL. I will sell you 2 nubs for a quarter. After that they are $5 each.

No one told me this was a chub contest......? Would have tied something about 180° from what i tied. I'd call out joetuph's lucky #13 carp critter as the chub slayer in this party.


----------



## nitsud

I just made up the chub thing. Seemed a fitting end to a cheap date 

Riverbums worm is money for chub love.


----------



## AtticaFish

Gonna bring out the chubby chaser in us all. They try harder to bite your worm....... i hear.



nitsud said:


> I just made up the chub thing. Seemed a fitting end to a cheap date.......


----------



## garhtr

nitsud said:


> I just made up the chub thing. Seemed a fitting end to a cheap date


 Rats Butt ! I was looking forward to seeing the pictures of dozens of Giant Trophy Chubs 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## nitsud

I made it up, but I made the whole thing up, so the extra points for chubs is as legit as anything in this mess.

I thought about having a biggest chub contest, but someone might get the wrong idea. Or the right idea... not sure which is which at this point


----------



## Riverbum

Saturday I'm gettin BIG CHUBS 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

If no one else is gonna do it , I will










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nitsud

The bum gets the spares! I'm psyched because I have one less package to ship. At this rate, you might take it all!


----------



## Riverbum

I was totally prepared to cheat 
Between early birthday party's and
a teenage girl , mall emergency I only had about an hour or so.
I did catch a couple more though.















But that's gonna be it for me ...off to the mall   


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

Well ???? &#128522;


----------



## nitsud

And the winner is Riverbum, on all accounts! His excellent work on the worm lead to a respectable chub.  Congrats!

I went out last night, but by the time I got the kids to bed, the sun was down. No luck, but the season is just getting started.


----------



## AtticaFish

Don't you know you shouldn't hold chubs that way to take a picture? Geesh..... can't get through to these careless fly fishers. 

The turn in this thread makes me think there needs to be a true chub chaser contest. I've caught some really nice bait on the fly rod in the past.

Can't wait to get out and sling the long rod soon.


----------



## garhtr

I love Chubb fishing, especially in the Spring ! I prefer Shiners as a Fall target.
This thread has me guessing what is sarcasm and what isnt but I'm all- in for some chubby fish


----------



## CrappieCowboy15

what a great thread! just read the entire thing and now I want to start fly fishing and tying just to get in on a piece of this action. I got a chubby hot spot I could hit to earn you guys respect.


----------



## nitsud

All chubs welcome here!


----------



## sbreech

I don't care what fish I catch. I just like to get out on the water, and if the only fish I catch is a chub or a sucker, so be it.


----------



## AtticaFish

Uh oh.... now we are going to start on the suckers too huh?

I prefer redheads over the traditional suckers but..... ... .. . Wait.... i meant Redhorse. Yup!

I do know that all this rain is sucking for any attempts to get in my rivers and creeks. Going to be at least another week before it will even be worth a try. Will be beating the bank of the reservoir this weekend i guess.


----------



## nitsud

Pretty miserable down here too. I've been skunked at two different ponds, and everything is muddy.


----------



## Crawdude

I'm bring back this thread back with a carp caught on Joetuph's carp fly that i caught fishing with Joetuph!


----------



## Riverbum

That is awesome  The creek near my house is low and clear . Full of carp. 
The boy and I will try it this evening. I'll post results.


----------



## nitsud




----------



## V Fisher

Hay nitsud that looks like a pat catans hopper in that fishes mouth


----------



## nitsud

Yep, that one caught 3 fish and broke off on a fourth. The fish that it broke off on swam around with it stuck in its mouth within my sight and I tried like hell to catch him again to get it back, but no luck. I have a spare, though, so all is not lost!


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## Riverbum

Sbreeches hornet is a brook trout catching machine


----------



## Riverbum




----------

